# September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 August 2014)

Good evening everyone, and welcome to the September 2014 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

This month's stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade  in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 10 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between September 1 and September 30.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Sunday, August 31 to enter. However, in practice, entries can be submitted until this thread is closed. No entries submitted after that can be accepted for any reason.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Each month we usually have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## Joe Blow (25 August 2014)

Just a reminder to those entering to please post a brief reason explaining why you chose that particular stock. One or two sentences is enough, although more is always welcome.

If the stock and the reason for entering it are the same as the previous month, please feel free to simply post the same explanation again.

Many thanks!


----------



## Purple XS2 (25 August 2014)

*AHZ* - yet again.
Admedus has just opened their surgical patch manufacturing facility in Perth. Capacity to produce is about to find out where demand really is, or can be found.

Meanwhile, there's upcoming results from herpes vaccine experiments, and bread-and-butter medical equipment sales.

Admedus aspires to be an actual earner in real time after having (some of its constituent parts at least) been potentials. So far so good. September 2014? Dunno.

Last close 0.15c.

Thanks, Joe!


----------



## Miner (25 August 2014)

AGO please
I am hoping AGO will fathom at the bottom by the end of this month to recover at a better price next month and for me to win


----------



## jbocker (25 August 2014)

WHN please Joe.
Hoping that we get a hint on the prospects with the new seismic over big leads in the Seychelles. Pretty much under explored region. East Africa has been a big focus for hydrocarbons in recent years  with significant discoveries.


----------



## bigdog (26 August 2014)

DNA Donaco thanks Joe

Casino in Vietnam on the Chinese border attracting Chinese visitors

Hopefully the tensions with Vietnam and China will improve!

The oil rig has been removed


----------



## jonnycage (26 August 2014)

msv Mitchell services.    perhaps starting to see some light.

JC


----------



## Muschu (26 August 2014)

DRM please.  High grade output. Low cost production.  Good cash flow. Getting a handle on debt. Speculative of course.


----------



## gerkin02 (26 August 2014)

I will go with Talon Petroleum (tpd) thanks Joe.

A successful olmos well should re-rate the company.

Best to all.


----------



## systematic (26 August 2014)

*QRX* please Joe (QRXPharma)

I'm continuing my August return to the comp with a "Ben Graham" style stock, with a few positive price signals.


----------



## Paavfc (26 August 2014)

ENR drill results leaking out one hopes...


----------



## Craton (26 August 2014)

SCI again thanks Joe.

Same reasons, I like the board and they have quality, prospective ground.  

Plus, SP appears to be moving in the right direction again. :nuts:


----------



## edgykativu (26 August 2014)

hie my stock tip is sbm.ax


----------



## Karlos68 (26 August 2014)

PEN, cheers Joe.




PEN will rally soon. 

We have separation from AUD/NZ dollar.


I have not worked out the exact month but it will rally and peak before year end. 

I have provided the evidence as to why I will be right




Note the break in downtrending OBV.

Gotta love ascending triangles


----------



## Buckfont (27 August 2014)

I'll take Talga Resources, TLG thanks Joe.

Results from the CSIRO collaboration on the acceleration of mineral aspects of graphite/graphene from the one step process of their tenements in Sweden due late Sept and with a bit of luck the scoping study results too.

I hold


----------



## Ijustnewit (27 August 2014)

FNT Frontier please ,

No reason other than trading at 39 % below 12 month high. Has had some good news on drilling results and share purchase plans , none of this has kicked it into action. So maybe I'm just hoping for delayed market reaction to the news ?

Cheers


----------



## rb250660 (27 August 2014)

GRM

There should be some action soon with their brine hosted SOP Mackay project adjacent to RWD.


----------



## drillinto (28 August 2014)

UNX for graphite.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 August 2014)

SDL thanks Joe. Has to improve. Fe price tanking. Chinese scheming. Ebola on their door step. Hey, I'm a contrarian.


----------



## Crom (28 August 2014)

AVQ 

Thanks Joe.

High court decision due and some pundits claiming it will re rate by at least 300% (if successful).


----------



## Melthar (28 August 2014)

AVB Please.

They keep promising so much, every intercept gives good news, it's just a matter of time until something positive happens and they move on up.


----------



## Iggy_Pop (29 August 2014)

AVB thanks Joe.  Just need to finalise finance and the share price will rocket


----------



## jancha (29 August 2014)

TNG thanks Joe. Reasons as before. Warming up.


----------



## Tsubodai (29 August 2014)

LOM please Joe. There is confidence that they will receive their mining license by the end of the year and some think it could happen in Sep. Lets hope.


----------



## rcm617 (29 August 2014)

PGI please Joe.
They seem to have ironed out their problems in the recovery of gold from refractory gold tailings in their Las Lagunas project. Hopefully recoveries and subsequently share price from here on in will keep increasing.


----------



## explod (29 August 2014)

KFE again thanks Joe.

A good run so far this month but could surprise further on the upside with further discussions announced this week on possibility of forward sales and hints that takeover interests also about.


----------



## raimop (29 August 2014)

Hey Joe,
I'm sticking with KEY.
Hopefully they will sort out the results from the Dunnart 2 well and it will be a commercial find
Fingers crossed


----------



## herzy (29 August 2014)

May have missed the boat, but CSS's uptrend is continuing (+ finally became profitable: hopefully this news will diffuse outwards and cause a re-evaluation).


----------



## springhill (29 August 2014)

RFL thanks Joe.

Had a 7.5c fall today to 38.5c.

No other reason than speculating on a reversal over the month of September.


----------



## Wysiwyg (29 August 2014)

In order to win the comp., the stock pick has to move a high percentage so CAY is my hopeful this month.


----------



## peter2 (29 August 2014)

*VMT*: Thanks Joe.

Awaiting a break-out. 
Sold 9000 units last year into a population of 1 billion. Surely they can improve on that.


----------



## skc (29 August 2014)

I will try BCT.

It's mildly related to some MEMS research and these things can run 200% in a day or do nothing for the next 4 years.


----------



## pixel (30 August 2014)

I'll pick STX, thanks Joe

Strike has found support at the May Lows, from where it rallied almost 50% then; this is now, and I see an even better volume build-up than in May.


----------



## burglar (30 August 2014)

Hi Joe,

FCN Falcon Minerals, please.


Once a market darling with a new Nickel region in W.A..
Falcon has become a pennydread at today's commodity prices.

She attempts to leave the perch occasionally.
So it's only a matter of timing.
A sustained flight on the last day of the month, would be good. 
:


----------



## Sdajii (31 August 2014)

EDE thanks, Joe.

Reason: My first two choices were already taken! EDE have a few potential leads. Probably unlikely, but a shot in the dark is better than no shot


----------



## Joe Blow (31 August 2014)

Just a reminder that entries for the September stock tipping competition close at midnight tonight.

If you haven't entered already, don't forget to get your entry in before the deadline!


----------



## barney (31 August 2014)

HOR (Horseshoe Metals) thanks Joe,

I don't own any and don't know a lot about them except ....

They are just up the beaten track from Sandfire.

They have drilled a couple of holes recently with some encouraging results. (Copper)

Price has already moved in the last couple of days ..... might be a bit left in it ......


----------



## SilverRanger (31 August 2014)

BMN please, still think that the uranium price is going to bounce at some point.


----------



## damdin (31 August 2014)

I will go with UEQ for this month. I think it might move a bit now.


----------



## Miner (31 August 2014)

Iggy_Pop said:


> AVB thanks Joe.  Just need to finalise finance and the share price will rocket






Melthar said:


> AVB Please.
> 
> They keep promising so much, every intercept gives good news, it's just a matter of time until something positive happens and they move on up.




Hey folks
I have to massage on AVB - both of you posted same time for AVB If you are reading one of you need to change today being 31st Aug. But surely looks like AVB going to up seeing two punters betting for it


----------



## bathuu (31 August 2014)

*QBL* again for me please, as usual just punting will see it can move for this month.


----------

